# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Cede morbido αυγοτροφη

## Αλεξακι

Καλησπέρα σας!! :-)  Μια ερώτηση : μπορώ να δίνω cede morbido αυγοτροφη σε κοκατίλ? Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!

Στάλθηκε από το CUBOT NOTE Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

